# MOPS.ca - 15 Year Anniversary Sale - Take 10% off everything



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/
Use Coupon Code ANNIVERSARY

To our SPECIAL CUSTOMERS: 
Time flies when you're having fun. It's hard to believe that on February 12th it will be 15 years since I left the bank to create Mail Order Pet Supplies.

During that time we've had the pleasure of serving thousands of customers from coast to coast. We've had lots of laughs, built hundreds of friendships and learned a great deal about business and life in general. It has been quite a journey.

To celebrate and to say THANK YOU for your continued support, we're having an Anniversary Sale! From February 12th until the end of the month, you can take 10% OFF everything we carry. This is a SPECIAL THANK YOU to all existing customers. To get this special discount, which applies to web orders only, you just need to enter the coupon code "ANNIVERSARY" when you check out.

Please enjoy this special THANK YOU and know that we appreciate both your business and your friendship.

Yours truly,

Dan Cole.
Mail Order Pet Supplies, Inc.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

wish it was a week sooner. :/


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Just ordered 3 XP3's, great deal.


----------

